

Your App is Cheaper than a Cup of Coffee? - jlaurito
https://medium.com/engineering-on-a-startup/d5479475d87

======
msalazar
That's exactly why I am still astonished at the fact that developers aren't
getting what they deserved on the app they may have spent so much time making.
I guess people now are just being "cheap" and not wanting to pay those extra
$1-2. That's why I respect the guys that made 'Mail Pilot' because they are
charging a fair $14.99 for their email client that is so worth what they are
asking for it.

